# Walther P22q With Laser



## Keraidy (Dec 17, 2021)

First of all, I'm so happy to be in this forum. I just received today a new Walther P22q with Laser. I've been searching online for over a week for a holster to contain my pistol with laser installed. Any suggestions please 

Thank you in advance 
Ed


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Keraidy said:


> First of all, I'm so happy to be in this forum. I just received today a new Walther P22q with Laser. I've been searching online for over a week for a holster to contain my pistol with laser installed. Any suggestions please
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Ed


For leather I recommend Craft Holster. 


Craft Holster - Google Search


Al and his crew have made custom holsters for me and I was very pleased. I have some mag pouches on the way now as a matter of fact.
If Kydex is your flavor, Outlaw Holster is a good source. I have a light bearing Kydex unit that I like from them.


----------



## Keraidy (Dec 17, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> For leather I recommend Craft Holster.
> 
> 
> Craft Holster - Google Search
> ...


Thanks a lot 🙏


Goldwing said:


> For leather I recommend Craft Holster.
> 
> 
> Craft Holster - Google Search
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your new P22q! Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Keraidy (Dec 17, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Congratulations on your new P22q! Let us know how it shoots.


Will try it tomorrow 🤗🤗🤗


----------

